# Arkansas 9+ acre farm for sale



## ponycountry (Jan 9, 2014)

I have decided to move to Arizona to be closer to family and am going to be listing my place in Arkansas when I get back home. I love the land there, beautiful piece of property. The house is old 1800 sq 2 story 2b/2b huge living room and a front living area I use as office, laundry, nice kitchen though very outdated. It has a front porch, side porch and carport. House needs TLC such as new siding and paint etc. Chainlink fenced yard. There is a unfinished cottage (would have been like a studio with kitchenette and bath if finished by previous owners) which also has a cedar sauna and rustic porch. Under a big pecan tree. There is a horse barn which is set up with one stall opening into a half acre paddock, one stall opening into a nice size run and a small stall where I keep feed plus there is covered hay storage and also a 10X10 covered area over the run. The fencing would allow it to be easily a goat or sheep pen with just a panel or two and to put wire on pasture gates so they wouldn't slip out them. There are 3 more individual pastures, another older barn in the back with a stall and a run in area which I don't use other than the horses can go in there if they want. The previous owners had a very nice garden area in the alley way but I have run horses there. Then the very back part of the property is fenced in just barb wire and not suitable for smaller animals, has small meadows/woods a seasonal creek and a nice year round pond which there is a nice homesite in the woods back there if cleared. It is home to plenty of deer. There is a carport converted to enclosed shop/storage also. It is on a county maintained road and is in the county so no restrictions on building other than if you put another septic in it must have a permit and inspection. It is on rural water meter. It is within a few miles of the interstate and close to town too so easy to get places. Mineral rights convey. I need to cover my loan and any costs so before going to a Realtor would be willing to take $80,000


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

It might be helpful to tell what town you're closest to just to give some idea of where the property is located. Arkansas has several areas that are quite different from flat to mountains.

I'm curious what part of Arizona? Staying with my step-son and his significant other in Phoenix at the moment and they would love to have us move out here with them. Right now, it's about as nice of weather as one could ask for. I know, in a few months, it'll be like living in a pizza oven... We did visit Prescott, AZ a few days ago and I was impressed. We've also seen some farm operations out here that I was surprised to see. Even picked some you-pick green peas last week, along with some very nice greens. And I saw orchards of peaches and they're loaded! Evidently, the desert can really be decent farm land with the right care (and enough water, of course).

Just curious...


----------



## ponycountry (Jan 9, 2014)

The house is in Clarksville which is about 55 miles from Ft. Smith and 100 from Little Rock Arkansas.

I am going with Cochise county in the Sunsites area, since there are less restrictions and the weather is much cooler in summer than Phoenix. It seems that with water and a place with decent soil you can grow quite a few things especially nut/fruit trees and was told Mission Olives do well as do grapes if they are cared for in case of freeze. I hope to grow some trees/vines and veggies. Then have my chickens and maybe a pig...pig more for snake patrol but then pork is pretty tasty  Hopefully it will allow me to retire and live quite comfortably, plus being closer to a small retirement town there are things to enjoy from what I have been told there.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Small world -- I was born in Clarksville.


----------

